# Has any NEX user tryed this?



## macsoft2 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi, 
Here is a little review I've made on the redNEX, a remote that can trigger VIDEO on the NEX cameras.
the product page is this one: redNEX - Video & Photo Remote Control for your NEX camera


My review is on youtube here: 





Let me know if someone else has tried this.


----------

